# TopBarPhotos



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

OK, yesterday I completed my photography of my TBH #1.

You should be able to see it at 
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dn4911/album?.dir=/fa4a 

Please let me know if you have trouble accessing it. If you run the slide show you will get a full description of the date of the picture and some of the details.

My new triangular bar had mixed results. One came out perfect, but another one (#25) had two combs built on it. It is 1 1/2 inches. I am thinking that maybe better to run the 1 1/2's in the middle of the hive and put the 1 1/4's on the ends.

At this point in the hive most of the brood is furthest from the entrance hole.

Enjoy! FYI my smoker petered out early on into the inspection yesterday but insteady of relighting I just kept going, that is why there are so many bees in the pics.

david

[This message has been edited by BerkeyDavid (edited August 26, 2004).]


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi David,

That's a neat honey cow and those are some nice shots. I can clearly see the comb tapering in cell size from top to bottom in some of the photos.

Are you ready to send me some high resolution copies? Would it be easier to mail them on a CD?

I'm impressed that the bees drew out 28 of them.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

dennis
yes i burned a cd for you, email me your snail mail address and i will send it out today. or i can try to email it. please share w/ me/us the results of your studies/analysis

cheers!

[This message has been edited by BerkeyDavid (edited August 26, 2004).]


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Dave 
Nice pics looks like that tbh did well.
I still did not get the link for the fogger

Bob


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Dave,

I've lost your email address mine is:

topbarguy at hotmail.com

Regards
Dennis


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Bob
ok the fogger is on top bar guy's web site if you click on his profile you will see it.
Hi Dennis
I sent you an email.

Cheers!

david


----------

